# Nj No Snow



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Well ever one once again NO SNOW in NJ ! The two storms we got were all rain this sucks its going to be cold for two days then get hot again. I know we had a good start but its not looking good last year was bad I cant take it every one is getting snow but us hear in NJ What Do You Guys Think ???????


----------



## tp property (Jan 1, 2008)

*Praying for snow here?*

I know this sucks...


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I am ready to move where you can make money plowing


----------

